#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  coax drummonitor

## architect

het plan is om een mooi stel monitoren te bouwen voor bij het electronisch drumstel van mijn oudste zoon van 11
daarvoor hebben we een tweetal mooie coax speakers op de kop weten te tikken, de 18Sound 15CX1000
een beest van een speaker, 14,4kg
de 15 inch woofer met een 4 inch spoel kan 1000W continu verwerken
het hoog heeft een spoel van 3 inch en een 1,4 inch exit

- mulitfunctioneel: kan staand op statief, 60 graden liggend voor zang en 30 graden schuin naar voren als drummonitor
- de baspoort is afgestemd op 72 hz bij een kastvolume van 70 liter
- de 3 poorten met een lengte van 20cm en een oppervlakte van van 8x13,9cm
-  een actief hoogdoorlaatfilter 4e orde LR op 50Hz, zorgt ervoor dat de  maximale uitwijking beperkt blijft tot 6,5mm bij 1000W op 50 en 100hz
- 1000W levert bijna 130db en een luchtsnelheid van 19m/s
-  om de stijfheid te vergroten worden plankjes rondom gelijmd tegen de  binnenwanden van de kast, deze worden voorzien van gaten om gewicht te  besparen
- berkenmultiplex 12mm om gewicht te beperken
- lijmen met bruislijm

hoe plaats ik afbeeldingen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Afbeeldingen dien je eerst op een site als Tinypics te plaatsen en vervolgens via het icoontje 'insert image' een linkje naar de afbeelding in je bericht te zetten.
Overigens vind ik 70 Hz wel erg hoog getuned, ik zou eerder voor 50-55Hz gaan.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Afbeeldingen dien je eerst op een site als Tinypics te plaatsen en vervolgens via het icoontje 'insert image' een linkje naar de afbeelding in je bericht te zetten.
> Overigens vind ik 70 Hz wel erg hoog getuned, ik zou eerder voor 50-55Hz gaan.



Bij een 15" is dat wel hoog... Al kan ik het wel begrijpen, een 12" was dan misschien een betere keuze geweest. Maar als je een goede deal gedaan hebt.

----------


## architect

hier een simulatie in winisd
basreflexpoort afgestemd op 70 (blauw) en 50 hz (grijs) en een kastinhoud van 70liter
bij 70hz loopt de curve mooi vlak
als ik op 50hz afstem ga ik dan actief boosten?

----------


## weller

Kijk eens of de T/S parameters goed zijn ingevoerd. Ik krijg namelijk een andere plot.

----------


## architect

vreemd, ik heb gewoon de datasheet overgenomen
wel is het zo dat ik in winisd een 4e orde hoogdoorlaat op 50hz heb ingesteld dat de curve iets beïnvloed (maar niet veel)

----------


## MusicXtra

Met simulaties gewoon geen filters instellen een bass-reflex heeft van zichzelf al een 24 dB/oct afval dus eigenlijk heb je een 48 dB filter. Zo op het eerste gezicht lijkt de kast ook te klein. Mijn ervaring met Winisd is dat het niet helemaal overeenkomt met de werkelijkheid, ga je nu uit van mijn meting van de parameters of van de opgegeven parameters? 
Een bass-reflex tune ik meestal net boven de fs van de driver, je zult merken dat je altijd wel zo'n 6 dB moet boosten in het laag om het baffle effect te compenseren.

----------


## architect

simulatie van 70l afgestemd op 55hz
blauw is volgens datatsheet
geel is volgens meting
hier zie ik wel wat verschillen in de data tussen datasheet en meting, Le, Sd, Vas




en verder heb ik in sketchup alvast een kastontwerp gemaakt

----------


## Rademakers

Sd is het afstralend oppervlak van een luidspreker. Als vuistregel neem je hierbij de diameter (Dd) van de conus plus de helft van de ophanging. Dus de afstand van het midden van de accordeon-vormige ophanging tot aan het midden van de accordeon-vormige ophanging.

Persoonlijk zou ik hierbij de door de fabrikant gepubliceerde Sd aannemen en de Dd daaruit berekenen.

Mvg Johan

----------


## architect

dit is even nieuw voor mij; ik ben gaan spelen met de data in winisd om vanuit de meting de juiste info in te voeren en te bedenken wat er nou gemeten is en wat ik beter uit de datasheet kan halen

handmatig ingevoerd:
- vanuit datasheet BL, Sd, Xmax, Xlim, Znom, Pe
- vanuit meting Le, Re, Fs, Qes, Qms

nu passen de getallen ook beter bij de datasheet

----------


## MusicXtra

> De Warnex hecht niet aan het hout/plamuur en doordat de kasten werken, werkt de Warnex niet mee met het hout. Gevolg bij mij was dat overal waar plamuur zat (en dat was veel) de Warnex ging bladderen en je hem met je hand eraf kan vegen.



Gewoon 2K staalplamuur hecht Warnex prima op. Ik merk dat mensen de TI bladen bij verfproducten niet of nooit lezen, Warnex vermeld heel duidelijk dat het direct zonder grondlaag op het hout aangebracht kan worden. Voor hechting op kunststof en andere ondergronden adviseren ze een hechtingstest te doen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> dan blijft het afstemmen van het filter de laatste hindernis. als je het echt leuk vind om me daarbij te helpen dan wil ik daarvoor nog graag eens langskomen.



Als je er niet uitkomt wil ik je er wel mee helpen.

----------


## architect

> Als je er niet uitkomt wil ik je er wel mee helpen.



oke, mooi
dan probeer ik het eerst zelf wel even
kun je me nog een tip geven over dempingsmaterialen?
ik dacht aan steenwol op alle wanden eventueel aangevuld met polyester centraal in de kast om zoveel mogelijk de middentonen te dempen die uit de baspoort komen

----------


## MusicXtra

Steenwol is niet echt een lekker materiaal om als demping te gebruiken, het blijft stof afgeven wat door de poort naar buiten komt.
Beter is het om polyester wol te gebruiken, dat wordt ook toegepast in matrassen, op de wanden een laag van 30 mm is voldoende.

----------


## architect

zo het warnexen is gelukt, maar met wit heb je zeker 3 lagen nodig en op plamuur hecht het matig
gisteravond alles aangesloten en vastgeschroefd
omdat ik al steenwol had, heb ik dat eerst op de wanden gezet en het midden van de kast opgevuld met polyesterwol

dan is nu de fase aangebroken van het meten en filterprutsen maar eerst eens relaxed luisteren



in beide grepen een speakonbus zodat de speakers kunnen worden doorgekoppeld

opstelling drummonitor

opstelling zangmonitor
opstelling pa zonder luidsprekerstandaard

----------


## MusicXtra

Ziet er deftig uit zo, alleen nog ff de statiefflens wit laten poedercoaten... (Ral 9010)

----------


## beyma

Erg mooi geworden hoor !!   

Maar die statief buis wordt wel een interessant ding denk ik zo ??!  Want het lijkt me dat daar een knik in moet komen?  Of zit het van binnen onder een hoek gelast ?
Over dat steenwol, er gaat "in de wandelgangen" het gerucht dat steenwol het nieuwe asbest is !  Het stof wat er uit komt is zeer fijn en niet zo best voor je, ik zou het daarom ook niet meer gebruiken in bas reflex kasten !!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Erg mooi geworden hoor !!   
> 
> Maar die statief buis wordt wel een interessant ding denk ik zo ??!  Want het lijkt me dat daar een knik in moet komen?  Of zit het van binnen onder een hoek gelast ?



Volgens mij zie je dat verkeerd, hoek van dat paneel ten opzichte van de speaker is 90º.

----------


## SPS

Komt er nog een rooster voor?

----------


## frederic

Zonder speakerbescherming ziet dit er zeer riskant uit. Maar op zich wel een mooi ontwerp.

----------


## architect

de ronde roosters die ik gezien heb vind ik niet mooi genoeg

het idee is nu om met de bovenfrees een cirkelvormig front te maken en te bekleden met akoestisch open geweven materiaal wat zeker stevig genoeg is om weerstand te bieden aan een omgevallen microfoonstandaard;
de speaker ligt verdiept zodat het front in het bestaande gat valt en deels eromheen; als ik dat wat krap maak dan denk ik dat het zichzelf vastklemt

----------


## beyma

> Volgens mij zie je dat verkeerd, hoek van dat paneel ten opzichte van de speaker is 90º.



Inderdaad, ik zag even niet dat hij daar op z'n kop op de foto stond  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

> de speaker ligt verdiept zodat het front in het bestaande gat valt en deels eromheen; als ik dat wat krap maak dan denk ik dat het zichzelf vastklemt



Daar zou ik niet op vertrouwen, hout blijft altijd iets werken. Zet dan de luidspreker vast met zeskant boutjes waarbij je in de kop nog een boutje kunt draaien.

----------


## architect

goede tip MusicXtra

-

om het filter goed te bepalen wil ik eerst de het laag en hoog kaal meten onder verschillende hoeken, 0, 15, 30, 45, 60, 75 en 90 graden


de meting begint wat gek maar dat komt doordat ik in de huiskamer meet waardoor meting van de lagere tonen beïnvloed wordt door de kamer; de software hakt dat stuk er op deze manier af
het valt me nu op dat het hoog ongeacht de meethoek onder 800hz sterk afvalt
dat heeft vast te maken met de opening waardoor het geluid naar buiten komt

omdat  de woofer een hele nare piek op 1,8hz heeft, wil ik deze het liefst  vrij stijl en zo laag mogelijk filteren; in de datasheet van de  compressiedriver ND1480 wordt een 12 db filter geadviseerd vanaf 800hz  daarom heb ik gezocht naar een crossoverfrequentie voor het hoog dat zo  laag mogelijk is maar wel zo hoog dat het effect merkbaar wordt in de  metingen; in de meting valt het hoog af vanaf 1000hz

de behringer versterker heeft een verwarrende benoeming van de filterinstellingen
ik heb hem nu op 48db/850hz voor het laag en 12db/600hz voor het hoog
als  je goed kijkt naar de visualisatie van het filter dan blijkt het laag  al af te vallen vanaf 400hz en het hoog vanaf 4khz; het snijpunt van de  lijnen ligt dan op 800hz


het blijkt dat bij deze filterinstelling de twee signalen het hoogst optellen wanneer geen delay op het laag wordt toegepast

----------


## MusicXtra

> goede tip MusicXtra
> 
> -
> 
> om het filter goed te bepalen wil ik eerst de het laag en hoog kaal meten onder verschillende hoeken, 0, 15, 30, 45, 60, 75 en 90 graden Waarom onder zoveel hoeken? Kijk naar welke hoek je gebruikt, bij een drum monitor zul je aan een spreiding van 60º al genoeg hebben dus hoef je niet verder dan 30º off-axis te meten.
> 
> 
> de meting begint wat gek maar dat komt doordat ik in de huiskamer meet waardoor meting van de lagere tonen beïnvloed wordt door de kamer; de software hakt dat stuk er op deze manier af
> het valt me nu op dat het hoog ongeacht de meethoek onder 800hz sterk afvalt
> ...



In het blauw heb ik er al wat commentaar bij gezet, om het maar even 'lomp' te zeggen zit je compleet op het verkeerde spoor.
Hoe steiler je filtert hoe hoger de belastbaarheid maar hoe beroerder de fase response, en daarmee de group-delay wordt. De optelling van signalen is voornamelijk afhankelijk van het matchen van de fase response van beide drivers, matcht die niet dan kun je op bijvoorbeeld 1kHz een perfecte optelling krijgen maar kan die op 1200Hz zelfs volledig uitdoven. Doordat je extreem steil filtert zie je dat niet terug in de frequentie response maar help je de impulse-response compleet om zeep. Het gaat te ver om hier een cursus presets maken te gaan geven, vergelijk het maar met het ontwerpen van een gebouw, iedereen kan wel een mooi huis tekenen maar om tot een maakbaar iets te komen is veel ervaring en kennis nodig.  :Cool:

----------


## architect

de datasheet van de nd1480 geeft een impedantiepiek op 750 hz en de datasheet van de 15cx1000 geeft een impedantiepiek op 650 hz

als ik het goed begrijp, is het 12db filter op het hoog prima maar kan ik voor het laag beter geen 48db gebruiken omdat dat te stijl is

het is ook boeiend om te zien dat sommige kuilen en pieken on-axis juist veranderen zodat die beter niet gecorrigeerd moeten worden

----------


## MusicXtra

De impedantie pieken zitten precies op de fs van beiden, voor de 15" is dat 48Hz en voor de 1,4" rond de 650Hz.
Gebruik als uitgangspunt eens de aanbevolen frequenties en stijlheden van de fabrikant, dan kun je er nooit heel ver naast zitten.
Dat je steeds andere pieken en dalen ziet komt omdat je niet anechoisch meet, je meet dus net zo hard allerlei reflecties mee.
Hoe groter je meetruimte hoe minder je meting vertroebeld wordt, vandaar dat ik altijd zoveel mogelijk in het midden van mijn hal meet.

----------


## architect

dit is het nieuw filter

hierboven recht van voren gemeten

in oranje is onder een hoek van 20 graden

en deze hierboven onder een hoek van 40 graden

rond 2,2khz heb ik iets te heftig gecorrigeerd in bovenstaande meting heb ik de correctie verminderd; de grijze lijn laat zien dat het faseverloop rond het XO-punt wel mooi gaat

het valt me nu ook op dat het XO-punt rond de 800hz ligt terwijl ik eigenlijk 1khz wilde proberen

----------


## architect

dan toch nog eens met hoger filter op 1khz
24db linkwitz-riley voor het laag met 0,4ms delay
en 12db lr voor het hoog, ook op 1khz

meting recht van voren met aparte meting voor laag en hoog

meting onder 0, 20 en 40 graden

en als laatste de instellingen van het filter

----------


## architect

zaterdag aanstaande neem ik ze mee naar de 11e zelf-bouw-audio luisterdag van het noorden in Beetsterzwaag

http://zelfbouwaudio.nl/forum/viewto...p?f=26&t=24004

----------


## MusicXtra

Eindresultaat ziet er netjes uit, neem aan dat hij inmiddels in gebruik is?

----------


## architect

> Eindresultaat ziet er netjes uit, neem aan dat hij inmiddels in gebruik is?



ja, hij wordt veel gebruikt, mijn zoon luistert er ook graag muziek op; persoonlijk vind ik ze qua vorm ook mooi voor in een hippe woonkamer. ik heb er trouwens nog frontjes bij gemaakt die precies in het gat van de speaker passen. uit multiplex een cirkel gefreesd en bespannen met stevig speakerdoek.  :Cool: 

he MusicXtra heb je eventueel nog speakers staan die je graag kwijt wilt? wie weet kan ik iemand in mijn omgeving enthousiast krijgen voor een mooi project.

----------


## MusicXtra

> he MusicXtra heb je eventueel nog speakers staan die je graag kwijt wilt? wie weet kan ik iemand in mijn omgeving enthousiast krijgen voor een mooi project.



Ik heb iig geen coax drivers meer liggen. Wel nog het een en ander aan 12", 1,4" en 1" drivers.

----------

